# طرق لمزيل البقع



## هدوش الحياة (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدي الكرام
ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في طرق مزيل البقع 
ما المركبات التي تدخل فيه وما فائدة كل مادة الرجاء ان تشرحوا لي بالتفصيل عليا مشروع بهذا الموضوع 
مع احترامي وتقديري للجميع.
​


----------



## هدوش الحياة (29 مارس 2011)

يا عالم ليش ما حدا برد ياريت ازا حدا بيعرف ما يبخل علينا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

هناك اكثر من 20 فصيل لمزيلات البقع وكل فصيل له اكثر من مدرسه وكل مدرسه لها العديد من التركيبات ومن هنا تكمن صعوبة الرد لشمولية السؤال وقديكون الرد ممكن لو كان السؤال كيف ازيل بقعه محدده


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (25 أبريل 2014)

الاخت الفاضله علي هذا المنتدي تركيبه لازالة البقع الدهنيه من الانسجه بدون التاثير علي الانسجه و قد جربتها و هي ممتازه


----------

